# Angeln in Holland => Angelschein kaufen



## mattes_01 (26. Juli 2005)

Erstmal Hallo zusammen!!!

Also wir wollten kommendes Wochenende an einen Forellenteich zu angeln fahren.

Jetzt kam uns die Idee nach Holland zu fahren, weil das ja viel billiger ist.

Ich wollte fragen, wo ich einen Angelschein für Holland kaufen kann, da ein Freund von mir erzählt hat, dass man einen Angelschein bzw. die Mitgleidschaft in einem Angelverein kaufen muss um in Holland angeln zu können/dürfen und was das ca kostet?

Villeicht ist ja hier jemand der sich mit Angeln in Holland auskennt und evtl noch einen Tipp für einen See hat, der nicht so weit weg ist von Köln und den man vom Ufer aus gut beangeln kann.


Über Antworten würde ich mich freuen.......

Gruss!
Mattes


----------



## Lachsy (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Holland => Angelschein kaufen*

je nach verein bist mit 20- 40 € für das Jahr dabei. oft bekommste die Papiere bei den angelhändlern in der umgebung

mfg Lachsy


----------



## mattes_01 (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Holland => Angelschein kaufen*

jo optimal!
puh also doch einfacher als ich dachte.......
Hat villeicht einer eine Idee, wo ein schöner See ist mit Campingplatz dran, also direkt am Wasser, dass man quasi sein Zelt direkt neben der Angel aufbauen kann.......
Habe nämlich grade den "Nachtangeln ind Holland"-Thread gelesen und bock zu zahlen habe ich nicht ;-)

Nochwas:
Wo gilt so eine Erlaubnis, gilt die nur für einen See oder für ganz Holland???

Also schonmal danke
Gruss Mattes


----------



## naish (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Holland => Angelschein kaufen*

an der maas in roermond bei marina oulderhouske kannste nachtangeln und direkt daneben zelten. die papiere bekommst in mönchengladbach, in roermond beim vvv oder in roermond im angelladen.


----------

